# compact hydroponic systems



## teflondummy (Aug 27, 2010)

I have space that is 4'x4' and 3' tall to the cfls. anybody have ideas for a low profile hydroponic setup. Can I do DWC with a shallow reservoir or would something else work better? I know my height restriction is low but I can tie them down (LST)


----------



## snocat (Aug 27, 2010)

grow some autoflower strains,they stay short


----------



## teflondummy (Aug 28, 2010)

I have white widow clones coming from a friend.


----------

